# [SOLVED] Q) Installing a New SD Card?



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Question, if i want to install a new sd card ( 8gb to 16gb ) would i have to transfer all the files ( all android root files and such ) from the old sd card to the new sd card for my phone to continue to be rooted with all themes, tweaks, roms, kernels and such? 

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Q) Installing a New SD Card?*

Yes, You would have to transfer everything to the new card. Plug one card into the computer (copy the files), then plug the new card in and paste the files.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Q) Installing a New SD Card?*

Glad I could help.

If you can, please mark this topic as [SOLVED] using the thread tools.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Technically, the ROMs, themes, and kernels are already installed into the system, which is not on the SD card. Although, most application data are stored on the SD card, so you'll need to transfer that. Be sure to copy everything -- including the android.secure folder. You may not see this folder if you don't have root or administrator rights.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

OK. Thanks again. I have switched the SD card. All is well.


----------

